# Stolen Ifor Williams trailer found almost one year on ..



## horseygirl28 (27 October 2011)

Trawled ebay, websites, local papers week after week for my ifor willams that got stolen almost a year ago. And low and behold it turned up on ebay recently when i was trawling through. 
When i first got the trailer i had scratched my postcode in specific and discreet areas on the trailer, so this made identifying the trailer easy for the police and the chassis plate still matched, apparently these normally get removed and replaced.

Anyway, the trailer is now back with me (after alot of hard work on my part). I never insured if before, but will do now. 
Just goes to show that if you keep searching it can be very worthwhile - never give up!


----------



## Izzwizz (27 October 2011)

Well done you!  Ever thought about a career in the Police force lol ?


----------



## horseygirl28 (27 October 2011)

Thats exactly what the police man said to me lol!!!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (28 October 2011)

Way To Go WELL DONE


----------



## Zebedee (29 October 2011)

That is great news, well done you ! 
Is anyone being prosecuted for the theft as a result?


----------



## quirky (29 October 2011)

Wow, well done you 

Were the people advertising it the ones who had stolen it, or had they bought it in good faith?
Did you have to buy it back, or did the police get it back for you?

Just curious .


----------



## LittleBlackMule (29 October 2011)

I'm surprised you recognised it, one Ifor looks like another, or did the seller actually say it had postcodes all over it?

I would love to know how you managed to get it back; I know somebody whose caravan was stolen, it was fitted with a tracker so the tracking company was able to trace it within hours. Police were notified but weren't interested, just told them to claim on the insurance!


----------



## horseygirl28 (30 October 2011)

Zebedee said:



			That is great news, well done you ! 
Is anyone being prosecuted for the theft as a result?
		
Click to expand...

It depends if they can trace back far enough to who it was


----------



## horseygirl28 (30 October 2011)

quirky said:



			Wow, well done you 

Were the people advertising it the ones who had stolen it, or had they bought it in good faith?
Did you have to buy it back, or did the police get it back for you?

Just curious .
		
Click to expand...

No apparently they bought it in good faith. 

I didnt have to buy it back because it was mine!! I never insured it. The police ceased it and removed it after i had gone out to view it and identified it as being mine.


----------



## horseygirl28 (30 October 2011)

LittleBlackMule said:



			I'm surprised you recognised it, one Ifor looks like another, or did the seller actually say it had postcodes all over it?

I would love to know how you managed to get it back; I know somebody whose caravan was stolen, it was fitted with a tracker so the tracking company was able to trace it within hours. Police were notified but weren't interested, just told them to claim on the insurance! 

Click to expand...

It was green originally and painted black, which made it more distinctive, so thats how i knew it was mine when i saw it on ebay.

Admittedly i did alot of the work to finding it and when i did find it i was up dating police regularly throughout and then they went and ceased and removed it. The whole process was quite stressful and exhausting! But good outcome to have trailer back.


----------



## luckyoldme (30 October 2011)

horseygirl28 said:



			Trawled ebay, websites, local papers week after week for my ifor willams that got stolen almost a year ago. And low and behold it turned up on ebay recently when i was trawling through. 
When i first got the trailer i had scratched my postcode in specific and discreet areas on the trailer, so this made identifying the trailer easy for the police and the chassis plate still matched, apparently these normally get removed and replaced.

Anyway, the trailer is now back with me (after alot of hard work on my part). I never insured if before, but will do now. 
Just goes to show that if you keep searching it can be very worthwhile - never give up!
		
Click to expand...

yes... brilliant ! the good guy won in the end  well done


----------



## Carefreegirl (4 November 2011)

Izzwizz said:



			Well done you!  Ever thought about a career in the Police force lol ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but OP's far to effiecient to be in the police force. Our tack room was cleared out 4 years ago and despite repeated requests by the YO the Police never came out, just gave her a crime reference number.

Well done on OP tho, Brilliant result. Was the seller an innocent victim too ?


----------



## Girlracer (4 November 2011)

Wow, well done you!


----------

